# No puedo entrar a internet estando conectado.



## soydeboca7 (Abr 30, 2015)

Hola gente,a ver si me ayudan con este problemilla que me esta volviendo loco,resulta que en mi hogar tengo un router que me provee de Internet,tengo 2 pc de escritorio conectadas por cable y ademas los celulares y demás dispositivos portátiles conectados vía wifi,el drama que tengo es que una de las pc no abre ninguna pagina web,y me figura como conectada a internet.Abro el google chrome y queda como 5min cargando pero no entra.Probe varias cosas que encontre en internet pero nada funciono.Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2015)

Supongo que ya habras echo las pruebas clásicas cambiar de posición en el router, intercambiar los cables, conectarla directamete, puede que sea un problema de hardware, la placa ethernet y/o software, tu sistema operativo con problemas, la red o incluso virus, si la tenes en red comproba que se vean unas a otras


----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 30, 2015)

Ya probe casi todo eso que mencionas amigo.Me olvide de aclarar que a la pc que no se puede conectar la llevo a otra casa y se conecto de lo mas bien.


----------



## josemaX (Abr 30, 2015)

Conflicto de IP duplicada o dirección errónea para ese router?

Puedes hacer ping 8.8.8.8 ? Si te responde, DNS es correcta?


----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 30, 2015)

El ping lo escribo en Ejecutar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2015)

No , en el Command Prompt C:\


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 30, 2015)

En los sistemas actuales, el antiguo Command Prompt, ahora se llama CMD (Abreviación de Command)
Ya no se encuentra en C:\, ahora se encuentra en la carpeta de sistema.

Una forma fácil de ejecutarlo es con atajos del teclado (Tecla Windows + Tecla R) y escribiendo en la ventana (Ejecutar) "CMD" o "cmd", sin comillas.

Cuando aparece la ventana de comandos, se escribe: ping 8.8.8.8
Se presiona la tecla "Intro o Enter" para que se ejecute el comando PING

Si todo va bien, se debe ver lo siguiente:


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 30, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Supongo que ya habras echo las pruebas clásicas cambiar de posición en el router, intercambiar los cables, conectarla directamete, puede que sea un problema de hardware, la placa ethernet y/o software, tu sistema operativo con problemas, la red o incluso virus, si la tenes en red comproba que se vean unas a otras



Yo tuve un problema similar en una notebook, donde varios integrantes de la familia le metieron mano (les suena conocido). Causando tal descalabro ("no se vayan a molestar en chequear con el antivirus lo que descargan y ejecutan"), que la computadora no entraba a nada de nada de internet, y sabía que no era problema de la red, dado que el resto de las computadoras si ingresaban perfectamente a internet.
Como no soy muy fino para esas cuestiones dado que no tengo tanta experiencia, y aunque logre expulsar a los virus mediante los antivirus, la cosa seguía sin internet, de manera que realice copias de seguridad de la data y formatee todo, reinstalando el sistema operativo con sus correspondientes controladores y demás cosas.
Un caso similar ocurrió cuando instalaron el tune up un par de veces, y no se que hacia dicho programa en el registro al darle la orden de mantenimiento total, que terminaba haciendo más mal que bien, abatatonando la conexión de internet de la computadora. Encima el muy ..... hacia algo que no me permitia regresar el sistema a un estado anterior. De manera que les prohibí reinstalarlo.
El tema me pregunto si seria una buena idea como último recurso. Como cuando todo lo otro por soft ha fallado.
Lo que si suena paradójico es que si la tabula rasa funciona, aún siendo un proceso engorroso, de seguro llevo mucho menos tiempo que si sumamos todo el tiempo que se perdió en los intentos infructuosos, en fin 
En fin, suerte desde ya en la busqueda y el encuentro de una la solución colega


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> En los sistemas actuales, el antiguo *Command Prompt*, ahora se llama CMD (Abreviación de Command)


Supongo que quiciste decir "Command.com"


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2015)

Nop , Command.com es un programa , digamos que es el primero que se ejecuta para interpretar comandos , una vez ejecutado aparece en pantalla el Command Prompt que es el punto de entrada para tipear comandos

Saluttis Laboratoris


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 2, 2015)

Amigos,solucione el problema,era una config de las IP,no se bien que fue lo que hice pero entrando en DOS y anduve haciendo unas pruebas hasta que reinicie la pc y agarro.Muchas gracias a todos igual.


----------



## julian403 (May 2, 2015)

Hola compañeros, el problema que tengo con una pc nueva que armé es que luego de estar conectado un rato los navegadores (explorer, firefox, chrome) dejan de funcionar. Por ejemplo Chrome me muestra el cartel Oh no! 

Como mencioné anteriormente, la pc es nueva la armé. Tiene una mother MSI A55M con socket FM1. Y usa un micro AMD APU A4 4000. Hay algo incompatible pero lo raro es que el SO funciona bien y ya he probado varias versiones. Supongo que es el puerto de red, no sé si será un problema de software o de hardware.


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

En las primeras versiones del XP. uno podía conectarse(arrancar el navegador), pero luego, al querer ir a otro sitio, picabas el enlace, y se cerraba el navegador, o se colgaba la PC.
Este defecto, se solucionó, con el service packI.

¿Que SO tienes?.



julian403 dijo:


> no sé si será un problema de software o de hardware.



De ser hardware,* no podrías conectarte de ninguna manera.*


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 2, 2015)

Win 7 Professional 32 bits


----------



## hellfire4 (May 2, 2015)

julian403 dijo:


> Hola compañeros, el problema que tengo con una pc nueva que armé es que luego de estar conectado un rato los navegadores (explorer, firefox, chrome) dejan de funcionar. Por ejemplo Chrome me muestra el cartel Oh no!
> 
> Como mencioné anteriormente, la pc es nueva la armé. Tiene una mother MSI A55M con socket FM1. Y usa un micro AMD APU A4 4000. Hay algo incompatible pero lo raro es que el SO funciona bien y ya he probado varias versiones. Supongo que es el puerto de red, no sé si será un problema de software o de hardware.



Buenas, tal vez problemas con los controladores de la placa de red, yo por ejemplo, en caso de que mi conexión de cable directa del router falle (como ahora), empleo redes wifi y por ello me valgo de un receptor tp link conocido como rompemuros. En este caso, mi So es win 7 64, y aunque en su momento me reconoció el receptor (de una vez que mi conexión estaba andando), no me tomaba nada de nada, y era por problemas con el controlador, y lo solucione actualizandolo.
Claro, mientras no hice eso, el sistema me decía que todo bien con el receptor, pero no me conectaba a nada
Otra que podría ser, un problema de configuración, como bien nombraron, por el tema del ip, al menos yo tuve ese problema en una red que antes tenía, que era compartida, y empleaba un ip fijo, y si no estaba bien escrito, pues minga que ibas a navegar.
Ahh, y claro, siempre fijarse si todo esta bien conectado primero, una que se me pasaba por alto, y chequear el router también, si es que tiene o no conexión.


----------



## julian403 (May 2, 2015)

Pues probé con win 7 (varias versiones) de 32 y 64 y despues con win 8.1 de 64 bits. He instalado todos los controladores, hasta compré una placa de red aparte de manera de "entrarle por otro lado" pero tampoco. Lo mejor que me ha funcionado, es decir, que no se pierda la conección tan rápido es no instalandole los controladores de red. 

Y por no se pierda la conección me refiero a que se produzca un error en el navegador, la pc sigue conectada a la red y no muestra ningún problema. 

Es muy raro.


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

julian403 dijo:


> Pues probé con win 7 (varias versiones) de 32 y 64 y despues con win 8.1 de 64 bits. He instalado todos los controladores, hasta compré una placa de red aparte de manera de "entrarle por otro lado" pero tampoco. Lo mejor que me ha funcionado, es decir, que no se pierda la conección tan rápido es no instalandole los controladores de red.
> 
> Y por no se pierda la conección me refiero a que se produzca un error en el navegador, la pc sigue conectada a la red y no muestra ningún problema.
> 
> Es muy raro.



Para mí, tienes un problema de memoria virtual, con los controladores, viene un mayor uso de recursos, que con el controlador genérico del windows.

Yo sigo usando XP

Y en propiedades de Mi Pc(equipo)
Puedes configurar la máquina para que funcione con mejor rendimiento, sacrificando algunos detalles estéticos.
Imagino que el seven, también debe tener esta posibiidad.

Por otra parte.

¿Utilizas versiones nuevas de los navegadores, o alguna que tienes y luego actualizas?


----------



## hellfire4 (May 2, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Para mí, tienes un problema de memoria virtual, con los controladores, viene un mayor uso de recursos, que con el controlador genérico del windows.
> 
> Yo sigo usando XP
> 
> ...



Te lo confirmo, si, tiene esa opción a favor del rendimiento, que de hecho la uso tanto con el 7 que con el win xp







fuente de la imagen:
http://www.accesotec.com/trucos/optimiza-el-rendimiento-de-tu-windows-7.html

Por lo que nombran, la verdad es que me resulta que habiendo probado tantos windows, no vaya bien la cosa. Pues que si, que es raro


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

El dato que nos falta aquí, es que tipo de conección tienes(a internet).
Modem telefónico, de cable, o inalámbrico.
Podrías tener un problema de temperatura, en alguno de esos dispositivos.
Es la única falla de hardware que se me ocurre.
Porque como ya dije.
Si tuvieras problemas de hardware, no podrías conectarte nunca.
Y el "puerto de red"(como lo describes) dices que funciona.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 2, 2015)

Se me ocurre algo
¿no te puedes valer para buscar la solución más facilmente con un receptor wifi, no se?
Yo por ejemplo, las ocasiones que cambie sistemas operativos de notebooks (de win vista a win x un ejemplo), al no tener todos los controladores, los buscaba por internet, y claro, al no tener ni los controladores de la placa de red, ni los del receptor de wifi incorporado de la notebook, me valía con el receptor wifi tipo pen y sus controladores.
Digo, como para que de una manera tu computadora tenga internet, y puede que de esa manera sea más fácil lo de buscar la solución (la que sea, lo de los controladores de antes fue solo un ejemplo), en lugar de datos van, datos vienen, de máquina a máquina, para la placa de red.


----------



## julian403 (May 2, 2015)

El rendimiento creo que no infiere debido a que el micro AMD APU, no es mas que un Atlon x2 de 3.5 GHz y la máquina tiene 4 GB de ram + una placa de video de ATI radeon 5450 de 1 Gb de memoria. 

Yo pienso que puede ser el modem, el problema es que con otras pc por ejemplo una notebook no muestra el problema de esta en la conección. Por ejemplo puedo pensar que es un daño en los registros del puerto de red (que no sé físicamente donde están) o quizás un error en el handshanking entre el modem y la mother, es decir, un error lógico en los bits de control.
  

Pero lo que es más raro de todo es que si descarga algo por utorrent, no me muestra ningún error. Está bien, no conozco el código fuente del utorrent y quizás en cada "corte" o lo que sea vuelve a arrancar en el mismo lugar. 

Por eso me descolocó el problema


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

julian403 dijo:


> El rendimiento creo que no infiere debido a que el micro AMD APU, no es mas que un Atlon x2 de 3.5 GHz y la máquina tiene 4 GB de ram + una placa de video de ATI radeon 5450 de 1 Gb de memoria.
> 
> Pero lo que es más raro de todo es que si descarga algo por utorrent, no me muestra ningún error. Está bien, no conozco el código fuente del utorrent y quizás en cada "corte" o lo que sea vuelve a arrancar en el mismo lugar.
> 
> Por eso me descolocó el problema




Sí, pero hay una característica del Windows, que es la costumbre de paginar, y esto es independiente de cuanta ram tengas.
Esto se hace, por default, en el disco sistema *(y el HD, es mucho más lento que la ram).*
Yo suelo cambiar la hubicación, a una partición independiente, que creo para tal uso, en un tamaño de 1 vez y media el de la memoria física.
Y configuro esa memoria virtual, como "fija"(mismo tamaño máximo, y mínimo).
Entonces, ese enorme archivo, no está en el medio del camino, cada vez que se accede al HD.
Por supuesto hablo del XP.

Creo haber leido que en el 7 viene esto, no se si opcional o por default.

De todos modos, insisto, que de ser una falla de hardware, (salvo del modem), no podrías conectarte nunca.
Así que para mí es lo antes mensionado, o temperatura en alguna parte del hardware de red.


----------



## julian403 (May 2, 2015)

Pero en ningún momento el navegador hace petición al HD, salvo en una descarga. Los datos de la red, luego de ser recibido en el registro que está establecido como puerto de entrada son alojado o cargados en la RAM pasando previamente por un registro interno del micro. 

Ahora: 

1) El SO muestra siempre la conección física de la red y no notifica de error.
2) La conección física y lógica existe porque se cargan las páginas (antes que salte el error). 
3) Los controladores de la placa de red funcionan por lo anterior, se visualizan las páginas y se puede descargar archivos. 
4) Un proceso que sobrescriba en la porción de memoria asignado al navegador no creo, ya que un malware no puede haber porque es 0Km la pc y todos los SO que prové. Además un malware así tendría un control casi absoluto del SO. Así que desecho softwares que no sean el navegador.

¿qué me queda?

Lo que sí veré es que pasa con esa memoria virtual, quizás el SO por alguna razón que no tiene sentido guarda los datos que deverían estar en la RAM en el disco. Siendo efectivamente que la pc, siempre que la he probado tiene un 35% de RAM como mucho en uso. Pero igual la única diferencia es que se hace más lento la lectura de datos y luego que una instrucción en el micro pida un dato en la memoria virtual se queda esperando hasta que se realiza el fetch o ciclo de búsqueda y seguiría normalmente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2015)

Por que no aplicas algun metodo de busqueda de problemas que sea medianamente coherente???
Hasta ahora todas son especulaciones sin llegar a ninguna parte. 
Andá a inicio->ejecutar->cmd <enter> y tira los siguientes comandos:
ipconfig /all >> ipconfig.txt
ping www.google.com >> ping.txt
nslookup 8.8.8.8 >> nslookup.txt

Y luego subi al foro los tres archivos .txt que generaron los comandos.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 4, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos,a todos.....soluciones claras,como la de Dr. Zoidberg,algo asi fue lo que hice.Saludos.


----------



## julian403 (May 4, 2015)

Acá adjunto los 3 archivos, realmente no sé interpretarlos. El archivo de ipconfig dice algo de medios desconectados. Igualemtente puede conectarme a internet pero el navegador firefox se sale por ejemplo y el internet explorer muestra un carte que deja de funcionar y vuelve a cargar la página


----------

